# Allergy testing



## Kayteuk (Sep 20, 2008)

Okay so I need a bit of advice from anyone (either US or UK) with how I go about getting one done.
I know via the NHS in the UK it can take months, and basically I need one before applying for my private pilots license. (long story!)

I think I have an allergy to Champagne, caffeine, and Orange Juice. All of which seem to make me feel nausea's and often throw up even after a small amount!

I keep finding the online "send a sample" tests but I really doubt these work!
I have no idea what to do and can find nothing on it in my medical books.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 20, 2008)

Usually you can just go to the doctor and request and allergy test.  An allergist is probably your best bet.  Mine did the skin prick test on my back.  They were able to tell me exactly what I am allergic to.  Speaking of which...must go take allergy medicine now.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 20, 2008)

Ahhh right what are you allergic too if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## esmeralda89 (Sep 20, 2008)

I had my allergy test about a month ago, i had to get a refferal from my doctor to prove that my condition persisted. I got that and then i went to the allergy specialist and he did every thing, consultation and prick test on both of my arms in two hours. Then i had to get a blood test to see if everything id tested possitive was possitive i guess just to prove it. Now once a week i have to get a vaccine. I think like purrtykitty sais the best thing you should do is go to the allergist.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 20, 2008)

Several grasses and trees, mold, dust mites, and anything with fur or feathers.  My cats don't bother me near enough for me to get rid of them, but whatever is pollenating now is really bothering me.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 20, 2008)

I think what I need is a food intolerance test. =S Eeek!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 21, 2008)

Am not from the US/UK but I've had an allergies test early this year. The best is to see an immunologist/allergist. My doctor did skin prick tests on me and she took some samples of my food. 

I'm very allergic to birch, hazel pollen and dust mites.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 22, 2008)

Well I spoke to my doctor. I am all booked in for a blood test on wednesday. Great! And even worse, he told me to drink the stuff that makes me feel ill! Arghh!

Because it elevates the particles in my blood they are trying to detect!


----------



## Monsterbilly (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Well I spoke to my doctor. I am all booked in for a blood test on wednesday. Great! And even worse, he told me to drink the stuff that makes me feel ill! Arghh!

Because it elevates the particles in my blood they are trying to detect!_

 
Strange, that doesn't look like allergy symptoms at all...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean, allergy may cause nausea but the main symptoms are usually hives, redness (specially in the face), swelling...
I have a appointment on tuesday to get tested for things i already know i'm allergic to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, the doctor said is important to do the test to know how bad it is, and know what treatment i should do.

Anyway, let's see what the doctor says, but i think is kinda weird


----------



## dollbaby (Sep 26, 2008)

you can go about getting an allergy test by going to your normal doctor and he refers you to an allergist. (or so that is what mine did). i'm luck i went because i found out i have asthma. my allergies were bothering me so bad last year that i finally gave up and had an allery test done. they did a prick test on my back and i found out i was allergic to dust, mites, mold, trees, grass, cats/dogs etc... basically everything (which sucks). i do have a cat though, and i won't get rid of her as my allergies have been getting better. i hope i eventually become immune to whatever is making me sick. my allergy symptoms range from runny nose, to itcy water eyes and eczema. *all year round* .. and at the peak of allergy season, I get flu like symtoms. it's the pits but it was worth the testing.


----------

